# Anyone been to the Wyndhams in Newport, RI?



## linpat (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm debating between Wyndham Onshore which is described as being in the middle of town, vs Wyndham Overlook which appears more rural. 
Has anyone stayed at either one? and what is your opinion? I will fly in to Boston and rent a car - first trip to the  Cape Cod area and I'd appreciate any and all advice.
Thanks


----------



## e.bram (Sep 28, 2016)

Staying at Newport Overlook right now. Wonderful! try to get units 14 thru 19. They are about 25 feet from the shore with an unbelievable view of the bridge and across to Newport,


----------



## NKN (Sep 28, 2016)

The Overlook is actually across the bridge from Newport, in Jamestown.   Small quaint town and island.    Most activities are across the bridge in downtown Newport.

Nkn


----------



## linpat (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks so much for the replies and experiences. I guess it will depend on availability but I'm hoping to go with Overlook.


----------



## Glynda (Sep 29, 2016)

*Onshore*

I traded into a two bedroom/two bath Wyndham Onshore in Newport through RCI  several years ago. I took a friend, flew into Providence and rented a car.  We weren't given a great unit at Onshore even though the resort seemed barely  booked.  We were behind the glassed in swimming pool so had little view but they would not change us saying RCI only got those units.  Our unit was a bit dated and smelled a little musty but overall it was clean enough and a good location for walking about and we had a great time.  I'd try another location if I went again but would return to Onshore if it was my best available choice in that area.  Wouldn't want to stay much further away from where we did.


----------



## shorts (Sep 29, 2016)

linpat said:


> Thanks so much for the replies and experiences. I guess it will depend on availability but I'm hoping to go with Overlook.



Just remember if you stay at Overlook in Jamestown that most activities are across the bridge in Newport and will require a toll each time you cross.

We have stayed at Onshore but it's been a few years. Even though a bit dated, it was very clean and the location was great for doing all we wanted to do in Newport.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 29, 2016)

I live in the area - just my opinion, but the Newport location is much better than Jamestown.   In any of the Newport locations (I think Wyndam has 4) there will be ALOT to do within walking distance.  In Jamestown, pretty much a car to everything.

What time of year are you going?

Also to note:
Providence is a much better airport to fly into for this area if that is possible for you.    You also mention cape cod - from Newport area you are still an hour + from the cape.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Newport*

We have spent a week in Newport for several years now.  We usually stay at the Inn on Long Wharf.  We love it alot.  We have visited the other Wyndham resorts in Newport.  The Inn is close to downtown but maybe two blocks from downtown.  The other Newport Resorts are nice but seem to be in a more congested area.  We have thought about Jamestown as it is not a congested area but have not stayed there due to the toll going over the bridge.  I guess the decision comes to toll versus the benefits of downtown.  Either way you will love Newport.  Have a great vacation.  Jim and Mary


----------



## silentg (Sep 29, 2016)

linpat said:


> I'm debating between Wyndham Onshore which is described as being in the middle of town, vs Wyndham Overlook which appears more rural.
> Has anyone stayed at either one? and what is your opinion? I will fly in to Boston and rent a car - first trip to the  Cape Cod area and I'd appreciate any and all advice.
> Thanks



It will be better to fly to Providence. We stayed at Wyndam Bay Voyage Inn in Jamestown, RI . They have one bedroom units. If you are interested in Cape Cod you should check timeshares on the Cape too!
Have fun.
Silentg


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Providence*

Definitely fly into Providence. Much easier trip to Newport from there. I know Southwest flies in there along with other majors. Cape Cod is still a good hour from where you will be.


----------



## STEVIE (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi,
We stay in Newport 2-3 times a year, usually 1 week stay and then long weekends. We live only 2 hours away. Love the area, and if you have never been there, I really recommend you stay right in Newport, great shops,bars and restaurants. You will have a great time.
Sue


----------



## northjerseyjim (Nov 15, 2016)

*[Advertising deleted - please see info below]*

[Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums - our classifieds are linked at the top of the page as MARKETPLACE.]


----------

